# Treating Martial Arts injuries



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2011)

http://combatsportsclinic.com/2011/07/10/lower-back-pain/

This is the first of a series of articles by Rosi Sexton pro MMA fighter and qualified osteopath. It will be worth following for her practical advice and knowledge.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 15, 2011)

As luck would have it, I just got a book in the mail that came with some other books I wanted: "The Bare Essentials Guide for Martial Arts Injury Care and Prevention" by Trish Bare Grounds, MS, ATC/L.  She is or was apparently the USTU Medical Coordinator for the US National Taekwondo Team Head Athletic Trainer (whew, what a mouthful!).  Anyway, it seems like an interesting book on the subject.  I'm sure available used.


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> As luck would have it, I just got a book in the mail that came with some other books I wanted: "The Bare Essentials Guide for Martial Arts Injury Care and Prevention" by Trish Bare Grounds, MS, ATC/L. She is or was apparently the USTU Medical Coordinator for the US National Taekwondo Team Head Athletic Trainer (whew, what a mouthful!). Anyway, it seems like an interesting book on the subject. I'm sure available used.


Bill is that a reader, or a kind of feild guide type thing? I'm looking for something to throw in the gear bag along with the first aid kit.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 15, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Bill is that a reader, or a kind of feild guide type thing? I'm looking for something to throw in the gear bag along with the first aid kit.



Looks like a bit of both.  Chapters:

Part One:
Injury Prevention
Strength and Conditioning
Eating to Compete

Part Two:

Taping Technique
Care of Injuries
Common Conditions

Part Three (for instructors):
Injury Care Programs
Sports Medicine Teams

Part Two looks like what you'd call a field guide.  How to treat quickly, for toe, arch, blisters, ankle, knee, low back, dehydration, head and face, concussion and facial injuries (twice for some reason).


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm lucky I don't need the book, I get Rosi's personal attention lol, her practice is just over an hour away from me. Her fitness though puts me to shame, still it's the old and unfit like me that keep her in business! Hopefully she'll be fighting in America again soon, for club injuries though our chief instructor is an ex army medic so we are covered.


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 15, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I'm lucky I don't need the book, I get Rosi's personal attention lol, her practice is just over an hour away from me. Her fitness though puts me to shame, still it's the old and unfit like me that keep her in business! Hopefully she'll be fighting in America again soon, for club injuries though our chief instructor is an ex army medic so we are covered.


Nice. I train with an RN and a retired nurse practioner. but they go on vacation ocasionally. And I can never get a hold of my sister or neice (both nurses) so I like being a little prepared


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> As luck would have it, I just got a book in the mail that came with some other books I wanted: "The Bare Essentials Guide for Martial Arts Injury Care and Prevention" by Trish Bare Grounds, MS, ATC/L.  She is or was apparently the USTU Medical Coordinator for the US National Taekwondo Team Head Athletic Trainer (whew, what a mouthful!).  Anyway, it seems like an interesting book on the subject.  I'm sure available used.



I have this book and like it a lot. The bits about caring for and wrapping injured joints have been very useful to me when I have injured myself in my own training. I highly recommend it.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 15, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> http://combatsportsclinic.com/2011/07/10/lower-back-pain/
> 
> This is the first of a series of articles by Rosi Sexton pro MMA fighter and qualified osteopath. It will be worth following for her practical advice and knowledge.



Thanks Tez. I'm gonna pass this on to my students.


-Rob


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rosi writes for 'Fighter's Only' magazine as well both on health issues and training.


----------

